# Fitting a 50" BIESEMEYER fence to a Delta table saw



## billjam (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a Delta Contractor table saw, catalog #34-410, that is in good condition considering it's years (1986) but the fence is always a problem. I thought I would put a 50" BIESEMEYER fence on it. I also thought I would add a the universal table board that is suggested by Woodworker Supply. When I called them they told me that the original left side wing (my left - facing the front of the saw) should be cast Iron to support the fence. Cost altogether is $870.

BC50 50" BIESEMEYER COMMERCIAL FENCE
78-852 UNIVERSAL TABLE BOARD
36-937 SQUARE UNIVERSAL WING FOR UNISAW

My question is, is this money wasted and I should just wait till I have enough for a better saw?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

billjam said:


> ...but the fence is always a problem.
> 
> I thought I would put a 50" BIESEMEYER fence on it.
> 
> ...


I have to ask why the fence is a problem? Wouldn't it be a better solution to make the fence work correctly? Or is the fence of such poor design that it can't be made to work?

Thinking about my UniSaw...

It is my impression that the fence rail supports the "Square Universal Wing".

The Universal table board is little more than a torsion box, half inch Baltic Birch covered with Formica and two metal legs with adjustable foot pads. A 4x8 sheet of Formica at HD, $45; a sheet of Baltic Birch, $60 and two legs, $35.

Other than the above, the Biesemeyer 50 inch fence is fantastic.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$870 for a fence without a saw is pretty steep. For that price, it should just about include a saw. Look to a different supplier or possibly a different fence. The Biese is great but it's not the only good show in town.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Wait...yes*

Grizzly has a 3 HP cabinet saw, with a router extension table, a Biesemeyer style fence, for $ 1125. They have other variations with more table to the right side if that's your requirement for $1325 or so.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/mach-specs.aspx?key=530000|530002|530020http://www.grizzly.com
$870 for a fence alone is a waste of money on a old contractor style saw. Either keep that saw for a 2nd or sell it and use the money against the new one. My advice only. The cabinet saws or hybrids allow for better dust collection, something that's very difficult on a contractor type saw. Grizzly makes a great product for the money, my opinion and that of many others.:thumbsup: bill



*10" Left-Tilt Cabinet Table Saw *


----------



## SawsAll (Jul 16, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the advantage is of owning a biesemeyer fence over the one that comes with the contractors saw??? Is it because it seems sturdier???


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes*



SawsAll said:


> Can anyone tell me what the advantage is of owning a biesemeyer fence over the one that comes with the contractors saw??? Is it because it seems sturdier???


 Not only is it bulletproof, and dead on square when properly set up, it will slide to the dimesion on the indicator with ease and lock down square to the fence using only one hand. No measuring to the blade is necessary. It's easy to get spoiled this way rather than using another type of fence that requires measuring each time. I also have a Delta Unifence that's just as accurate, but it disengages from the fence rail if you're not careful because of the locking mechanism. It has other features I like and I put up with the one "fault". There are copies but I don't have any first hand experience with them. I have 2 Beisemeyers and love them. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> it will slide to the dimesion on the indicator with ease and lock down square to the fence using only one hand. No measuring to the blade is necessary.
> bill


Bill, Bill, Bill... :no:

No measuring???

Only on a right tilt. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Unless you zero the fence with every blade change. 

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

I couldn't resist...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

That is an awful lot of $$ for a fence to go on a contractor saw. 

FWIW, one of my local Sears stores is clearancing off a floor model 22124 with 50" Biese for $850.00. It's missing the right wing (good excuse for a Bench Dog router wing) and a miter gauge (good excuse for an Incra right?).... More $$ than I want to cough out, but a really nice saw for the bucks. 

Amazon shows a 48" Biese for $275.00 (Free Shipping), and a Peachtree cast iron router wing for $229.00 (+$14.75 S&H). 

While I prefer to shop smaller shops, I have spent a LOT with Amazon over the years and never been disappointed.

You are still looking at $518.75 total to your door, but that is over $350.00 LESS than what you are looking at, for a SERIOUS upgrade to what you were looking at...

BTW. Just a standard Delta cast iron wing is $113.00 at Amazon...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Rich you callin' me a liar?*

I don't have to measure and I don't. I don't care which way you do it. And which way the blade tilts on a vertical cut is irrelevant as long as the indicator has been zeroed and mine has. I must be stupid as well as a liar, so you explain this to me with a picture or a drawing so that even I can understand what the heck you're talkin' about. If right tillts are so great, how come you can only find one model in the entire Grizzly line of about 20 models?? And if this only works on a right tilt it's the best kept secret in woodworking.:yes: bill


----------



## SawsAll (Jul 16, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Not only is it bulletproof, and dead on square when properly set up, it will slide to the dimesion on the indicator with ease and lock down square to the fence using only one hand. No measuring to the blade is necessary. It's easy to get spoiled this way rather than using another type of fence that requires measuring each time. I also have a Delta Unifence that's just as accurate, but it disengages from the fence rail if you're not careful because of the locking mechanism. It has other features I like and I put up with the one "fault". There are copies but I don't have any first hand experience with them. I have 2 Beisemeyers and love them. :thumbsup: bill


Thanks for the info. I have looked at the biesemeyer and wondered if it would be worth changing to. I have just about decided to wait until I can upgrade to a better saw. 

Thanks again. Tim:yes:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I don't have to measure and I don't. I don't care which way you do it.


Come on Bill... Laugh! It's all in jest...

Just like the way to make the perfect martini or sharpen a chisel to a perfect edge. You tilt left and I tilt right. LOL! :laughing:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rrich said:


> ....You tilt left and I tilt right. LOL! :laughing:


Doesn't the tailor use a different term for it? :laughing::icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

knotscott said:


> Doesn't the tailor use a different term for it? :laughing::icon_cheesygrin:


OK, I'm an idiot... I'm lost... You're way over my head on that one.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rrich said:


> OK, I'm an idiot... I'm lost... You're way over my head on that one.


You're not idiot in my book, and I'll spell it out so we'll all know... "Dress left" or "dress right" is tailor terminology for which direction you "hang" when they tailor a man's suit or dress pants. :icon_redface: :laughing:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

knotscott said:


> "Dress left" or "dress right" is tailor terminology for which direction you "hang" when they tailor a man's suit or dress pants. :icon_redface: :laughing:


Now I understand! Thanks...

Amusing story about tailors.

I was living in Brooklyn and had a paper route. As Easter was approaching, my father told me that because I was earning money I could buy my new Easter suit. 

All the decent department stores required getting on a city bus to go "downtown" to shop. There was a tailor at the end of the street and rather than get on the bus and go through that hassle, I went to the tailor.

Fast forward to the week before Easter.

I picked up the suit and brought it home. That evening my father requested that I try it on so that he could see how it fit, etc. So I put the suit on to show my parents. My father commented, "Wow! That fits you like a glove. Who is your tailor?" 

My answer was, "The guy at the end of the street just across Flatbush Avenue."

Father, "No, no. Where did you buy the suit?"

Me, "The tailor just across Flatbush Avenue."

Father, "You had a suit tailor made?" Storming out of the room.

My parents had gotten married during the depression and to them money was everything. My father was so upset that I would spend about $50 on a tailor made suit that he couldn't speak to me for almost a month.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If a Biesemeyer is out of the budget, consider a Delta T-2 fence. I think Lowes has them for $150.
The design is like a Biesemeyer, just a bit smaller.
I've played with one at the store and think it's a decent fence, for the money. Go play with one and see. Be aware, that it most likley, will not be set up right in the store.
I have a Ket Exacta (Bies clone) on my Unisaw and love it.


----------



## extremezl (Aug 24, 2009)

*help with delta 34-410*

I recently got a hold of a delta 34-410 but I am having major issues with power,I cant even rip a 5/4 piece of cedar without the motor bogging down ,any and all help very welcome.

thanks


----------



## Crotalusco (Aug 13, 2009)

agreed shop around should be able to get Delta 36-982 which comes with the biesemeyer fence for that. I think my local guy quoted me $860. Granted it will only have 30" rails but I use this as a reference point that the fence alone shouldnt cost you that much

I just picked up the 36-981 whats why i know the prices


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Mount the rails and the fence will take care of itself.


----------

